# steam laufwerkauslastung mit eine SSD !



## timmyfive (13. November 2017)

Guten Abend  

Ich habe mal eine frage lade mir über steam Couterstrike Global Offensive runder und es ist 7.1gb bei laufwerkauslastung ist nur 12.3mb ist das normal? download ist ja aktuell 5,9mb/s  aber müßste nicht bei laufwerkauslastung mehr sein?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. November 2017)

timmyfive schrieb:


> download ist ja aktuell 5,9mb/s  aber müßste nicht bei laufwerkauslastung mehr sein?


Wie kommst Du zu dem Schluß?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2017)

timmyfive schrieb:


> download ist ja aktuell 5,9mb/s  aber müßste nicht bei laufwerkauslastung mehr sein?



Steam lädt mit 6MB/s runter und entpackt die Dateien auf das Laufwerk. Je nach Kompressionsrate muss das Laufwerk also 6MB/s schreiben (keine Kompression) oder etwas mehr, wie bei dir 12MB/s (50% Kompression). Mehr passiert da nicht. Die Laufwerksauslastung ist nicht höher - schneller als deine Internetleitung ist zzgl. Kompressionsgröße kann nunmal nicht geschrieben werden.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. November 2017)

Die Laufwerksauslastung hängt vom Komprimierungsgrad der Daten ab.
Das ist alles.

Wenn du mit 12 GBPS herunterladen würdest, wäre sie dann doppelt so hoch wie jetzt.
Aber an die max. Raten der SSD kommst du nicht heran.


----------



## timmyfive (13. November 2017)

ok wenn fertieg rundergeladet hat installiert er es dann war es über 240mb/s mit Samsung 850 evo 500gb  das wer aber nur so langsamm weil zu viele kleine daten sind oder? wenn irgenwann mal eine ssd mehr zb. 500k IOPS hat per  SATA 4 dann wer mehr als 240mb möglich bestimmt oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2017)

Da wird nicht mehr großartig installiert, die allermeisten Spieledaten sind in aller Regel bei Steam bereits fertig nach herunterladen/entpacken.
Was noch nachträglich installiert wird sind ggf. andere Komponenten (vcredist, directx,...) und Updates des Spieles die es seit dem Release gegeben hatte und die automatisch mitgeladen wurden.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, was du mit "langsam" meinst - deine SSD ist ein SATA-Laufwerk, das schafft im Optimalfall 550MB/s an Datenrate. Wenn du von der SSD liest und auf die gleiche SSD schreibst (was hier passiert) sind entsprechend 275 MB/s das maximal machbare (275 MB/s lesen und 275 MB/s schreiben --> 550 MB/s Datenrate). Da es sich hier nicht um eine mehrere GB große Datei handelt sondern um mehrere kleinere sinds eben "nur" 240 MB/s was aber immer noch nahe am Optimum ist (sprich die Dateien sind noch nicht wirklich klein sonst wärens eher 30-40 MB/s).


----------



## timmyfive (13. November 2017)

ok danke erst mal für die info


----------

